# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos

## leaplate

Mi nombre es Leandro, soy de Argentina, y estoy empezando en este mundo de la magia, actualmente estoy realizando el curso de principiante.
espero poder aprender bastante del foro.

Saludos

----------


## ign

¡Bienvenido al foro!

----------

